# Puppy Pack (Knit)



## Gypsycream

This pattern is dedicated to MzBarnz  And my thanks goes to her for her persistence, help and support throughout the whole design.

This pattern is for 5 puppies:

Cockapoodle
Labrador
Pug
Sheepdog
Yorkshire Terrier

The trick with this design is that the basic puppy parts are all the same, but for the ears and tails. These along with the yarn and colour choices defines the breed of the puppy.

Puppies sit at approximately 6 inches and are knitted flat and assembled.

This pack includes individual patterns for each puppy, no abbreviations, line for row directions and also includes a step by step guide full of photos to help you create your own special puppy.
Some colour work is required for the faces of Pug and Yorkshire Terrier, this is only 4 rows and I have explained it very clearly.

Who wouldn't love a puppy of their own?

Available from: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/163283210/puppy-pack-pdf-instant-download?ref=shop_home_active

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puppy-pack-2

Price: $6.50/£4.00


----------



## sfincher

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JessMarsh

Oh how lovely ...must add this pattern to my files ...thank you x


----------



## KarinStr

Omg how adorable. Do I really need another project?


----------



## jumbleburt

They're all adorable!


----------



## trish2222

Oh lovely pups - will I buy the pattern? - silly question!!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Awwww.... you make me cry! Love the puppies, Pat and a GREAT BIG GIANT HUG for doing these!! I know I drove you crazy sometimes with "Hey, what about this??" or "How about that??" or "What about my BOXER?" (hehehe...) These patterns are so incredibly cute and so many people in Ginger's dog training class have loved them and asked for one in the likeness of their dog. I've got orders already! Many, MANY thanks for going the extra mile for these designs!!! Hmmmm..... what can we come up with next...............


----------



## MzBarnz

MzBarnz said:


> Awwww.... you make me cry! Love the puppies, Pat and a GREAT BIG GIANT HUG for doing these!! I know I drove you crazy sometimes with "Hey, what about this??" or "How about that??" or "What about my BOXER?" (hehehe...) These patterns are so incredibly cute and so many people in Ginger's dog training class have loved them and asked for one in the likeness of their dog. I've got orders already! Many, MANY thanks for going the extra mile for these designs!!! Hmmmm..... what can we come up with next...............


Oh! Did I mention how easy they were to make????? Still need to make the yellow lab and the cockapoo just as soon as get my other 4 projects completed.


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you everyone 

Donna your puppies are adorable, really think they deserve their own thread in the pictures forum  And I mean it thank you so much. As for the boxer, it will be done, but it wont be this pattern, needs its own I think lol!!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Will do, Pat. I'll go put them in the picture section right now. Got carried away with all the excitement of your post! LOL


----------



## JessMarsh

MzBarnz said:


> Oh! Did I mention how easy they were to make????? Still need to make the yellow lab and the cockapoo just as soon as get my other 4 projects completed.


Love your yorkie ...my neighbour has just "lost" hers ..she was 14 , I will make her one like yours for Xmas ....she is so upset at the moment Well done ! X


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww that's such a shame for your neighbour Jess, I'm sure she'll be ready for a cuddly version by Christmas


----------



## MzBarnz

JessMarsh said:


> Love your yorkie ...my neighbour has just "lost" hers ..she was 14 , I will make her one like yours for Xmas ....she is so upset at the moment Well done ! X


 :thumbup: I agree with Pat. What a nice gift to give to someone in that situation. Your friend will love it.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

I can not wait to get some started too. Why must work get involved when one wants to knit all the time...


----------



## MzBarnz

I know, right? I just want to sit and knit these little guys and not do anything else. Then I can't wait to get one finished so I can start another. Tried having 2 going at the same time, but even that doesn't go fast enough. I love this pattern series!


Deb-Babbles said:


> I can not wait to get some started too. Why must work get involved when one wants to knit all the time...


----------



## DonnieK

Well, my Lovely Lady, you have done it again! And, my goodness the price on the pattern is soooooo reasonable!! I may buy 2 of them just because they are so fair!! I know the blood, sweat, and tears, that went into making these and I will say it is well worth the wait for them. That is about $1.25 per puppy!! I love the puppies and I think the little lab is my first pick to do because my niece raises Labs. But, then, I have a friend with a Yorkie, and she has been wanting me to do something for her, and I love the pug because my granddog is a pug, oh, my decisions, decisions, decisions. I have a half finished Needs a Hug on the needles and would never allow myself to have more than one project at a time, but......................I think I may have to throw that rule out the window. 
Bless your heart Pat for doing this for all of us who love working up your patterns, and Donna, thanks for lifting her up when she was getting discouraged because one wasn't working like she wanted it to. I think these are just about to join the Winner's Circle!!!


----------



## MzBarnz

I don't know how I forgot to add in my post about the fairness of the cost for these patterns!!! I've just been so excited about them this morning that my brain is running circles! LOL I so agree that the price is incredibly reasonable and how she has made it available for anyone. Yep... she has done it again! Can't wait to see what she comes up with next!
I think these puppies could have a dog show of their own and they'd all win FIRST PRIZE!! I'm already planning and putting away for next year's Fair entries! Thinking about displaying them ... one of each breed... in a little kennel.


DonnieK said:


> Well, my Lovely Lady, you have done it again! And, my goodness the price on the pattern is soooooo reasonable!! I may buy 2 of them just because they are so fair!! I know the blood, sweat, and tears, that went into making these and I will say it is well worth the wait for them. That is about $1.25 per puppy!! I love the puppies and I think the little lab is my first pick to do because my niece raises Labs. But, then, I have a friend with a Yorkie, and she has been wanting me to do something for her, and I love the pug because my granddog is a pug, oh, my decisions, decisions, decisions. I have a half finished Needs a Hug on the needles and would never allow myself to have more than one project at a time, but......................I think I may have to throw that rule out the window.
> Bless your heart Pat for doing this for all of us who love working up your patterns, and Donna, thanks for lifting her up when she was getting discouraged because one wasn't working like she wanted it to. I think these are just about to join the Winner's Circle!!!


----------



## Ritaw

Gorgeous . I love them to bits. What a creative mind you have . I was thinking of getting a real dog but these would be much less hassle to keep lol .
Way to go Pat xxx


----------



## MzBarnz

As I watch my poor little Sissy hobbling along on her OTHER bad knee and remembering the cost of having the first one fixed up, I think the same thing. These little puppies don't need their shots, food OR backyard "cleanup". LOL


Ritaw said:


> Gorgeous . I love them to bits. What a creative mind you have . I was thinking of getting a real dog but these would be much less hassle to keep lol .
> Way to go Pat xxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> Donna your puppies are adorable, really think they deserve their own thread in the pictures forum  And I mean it thank you so much. As for the boxer, it will be done, but it wont be this pattern, needs its own I think lol!!!


Oh how cute! But you should know Admin. frowns on sending friends and test knitters to Pictures to post... He will probably delete any post when there is something for sale involved. They are welcome to post here in your thread, tho!


----------



## blackat99

Oh Pat, What can I say?? Your Puppies are just adorable - and I agree with DonnieK a good buy at the price! 

Now my life and well intentioned plans have been turned upside down as I am having to put my WIPs aside to try the Puppies. They will make wonderful Xmas presents!

Thanks for your wonderful designs - they bring us and many people so much joy when we knit them and gift them.


----------



## amudaus

Pat!these little puppies are gorgeous,with all the beautiful patterns you have designed you deserve to have a write up in a knitting magazine.Thank you for all the pleasure you give.M x


----------



## Gypsycream

Sorry Sewbizgirl, I completely forgot about Admin's rules. 

Aww M, I'd love to be featured in a knit magazine, wouldn't that be amazing?? Ritaw had one of her designs featured in a magazine and I was so envious!


----------



## SouthernGirl

So cute all of them.


----------



## leannab

DonnieK said:


> Well, my Lovely Lady, you have done it again! And, my goodness the price on the pattern is soooooo reasonable!! I may buy 2 of them just because they are so fair!! I know the blood, sweat, and tears, that went into making these and I will say it is well worth the wait for them. That is about $1.25 per puppy!! I love the puppies and I think the little lab is my first pick to do because my niece raises Labs. But, then, I have a friend with a Yorkie, and she has been wanting me to do something for her, and I love the pug because my granddog is a pug, oh, my decisions, decisions, decisions. I have a half finished Needs a Hug on the needles and would never allow myself to have more than one project at a time, but......................I think I may have to throw that rule out the window.
> Bless your heart Pat for doing this for all of us who love working up your patterns, and Donna, thanks for lifting her up when she was getting discouraged because one wasn't working like she wanted it to. I think these are just about to join the Winner's Circle!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

What can I say!!! Pat you are more than amazing. I'm in awe of you and your test knitters, fabulous job as always. Need to talk to you by PM long time no talk!!!!

Love and hugs

Leanna x


----------



## alysonclark

Pat you have done it again another adorable pattern :thumbup: I can't decide now which is my favourite they are all so cute and lifelike :thumbup: Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam

You have done it again! How cute!


----------



## cinknitting

you out do yourself each time!! just lovely!!!!


----------



## Rainebo

Aw...Such a sweet pack of puppies! :-D


----------



## nanaof3

Ya did it again my friend...great job...Now how about a Golden Retriever puppy? You know how I feel about the Golden Retriever...sorry all but the best dogs in the world...at least to me..Love me the Golden


----------



## knitnanny

Stunning patterns and well done!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Nanaof3, if you knit the Labrador puppy in an eyelash it will look like a golden retriever I think


----------



## nanaof3

Gypsycream said:


> Nanaof3, if you knit the Labrador puppy in an eyelash it will look like a golden retriever I think


They have longer hair..I think maybe trying with a fluffier yarn might work...thanks for the suggestion.. :thumbup:

They almost look more like the sheep dog..only longer legs and ofcourse golden or reddish gold in color..


----------



## MzBarnz

amudaus said:


> Pat!these little puppies are gorgeous,with all the beautiful patterns you have designed you deserve to have a write up in a knitting magazine.Thank you for all the pleasure you give.M x


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

A Golden!! I've been asked to make one to be given as a prize for an Agility competition!! Trying to get it figured in my brain how I would do it. Hmm....


nanaof3 said:


> Ya did it again my friend...great job...Now how about a Golden Retriever puppy? You know how I feel about the Golden Retriever...sorry all but the best dogs in the world...at least to me..Love me the Golden


----------



## nanaof3

MzBarnz said:


> A Golden!! I've been asked to make one to be given as a prize for an Agility competition!! Trying to get it figured in my brain how I would do it. Hmm....


Let me know what you come up with...if I come up with anything awesome I'll share with ya..


----------



## MzBarnz

Sounds like a good plan to me!


nanaof3 said:


> Let me know what you come up with...if I come up with anything awesome I'll share with ya..


----------



## canuckle49

Pat , I love the picture of them from behind ! So cute, I bought the pattern and can't wait to get started.
My sister's 11 year old golden retriever passed away this week and she is inconsolable. I will try and make her a puppy .
Thank you for these great puppies !


----------



## nanaof3

canuckle49 said:


> Pat , I love the picture of them from behind ! So cute, I bought the pattern and can't wait to get started.
> My sister's 11 year old golden retriever passed away this week and she is inconsolable. I will try and make her a puppy .
> Thank you for these great puppies !


I'm so sorry to hear about your sisters lose.. :-(

We just lost our 16 year old golden last May. She was our 2nd lose in 3 years..tough times. We have one more still with us and she is 14 years old. I wake up every day and feel so blessed that she is still in our lives.
We keep saying what were we thinking having 3 goldenes almost the same age..1 year apart in age..99, 98, and 97 models...but loved every minute we had with them..


----------



## laurelarts

They are adorable!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you


----------



## inkie

Ah, absolutely great! Just love the Yorkie! You make us greedy!


----------



## kimmyz

All are so cute!


----------



## mollyannhad

How cute is that!! They look like they are very happy with each other!!


----------



## NY Hummer

>>Puppies sit at approximately 6 inches and are knitted flat and assembled.
....line for row directions and also includes a step by step guide full of photos to help you create your own special puppy.<<

I would really LOVE to knit some of these - 
especially when I hear so many of you say how much you enjoy doing them-
but....I'm squeemish about making things and then putting them together - that whole sewing arms and legs part - 
At the website she has, it says *intermediate* for skill level -
well, I don't have any problem doing the knitting part......but it's the putting it all together that I am skeptical about ~

They are just so sweet and adorable.........I would like to be part of you who seem to be Cheerleaders for Gypsycream Puppies/Bears, etc. ! 
Has anyone made one for the first time who had similar questions before they started?? Any advice? are bears easier than the puppies??


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I wish you had a miniature dachshund pattern.My daughter has two little ones and if we were to lose them she would be inconsolable, they are the babies in the family.


----------



## Gypsycream

NY Hummer said:


> >>Puppies sit at approximately 6 inches and are knitted flat and assembled.
> ....line for row directions and also includes a step by step guide full of photos to help you create your own special puppy.<<
> 
> I would really LOVE to knit some of these -
> especially when I hear so many of you say how much you enjoy doing them-
> but....I'm squeemish about making things and then putting them together - that whole sewing arms and legs part -
> At the website she has, it says *intermediate* for skill level -
> well, I don't have any problem doing the knitting part......but it's the putting it all together that I am skeptical about ~
> 
> They are just so sweet and adorable.........I would like to be part of you who seem to be Cheerleaders for Gypsycream Puppies/Bears, etc. !
> Has anyone made one for the first time who had similar questions before they started?? Any advice? are bears easier than the puppies??


This question has been asked before angel. You aren't the only person who thinks putting bears/animals together is difficult lol! But in the pattern there is a step by step guide full of photos and tips on putting your animal together.


----------



## Gypsycream

DaylilyDawn said:


> I wish you had a miniature dachshund pattern.My daughter has two little ones and if we were to lose them she would be inconsolable, they are the babies in the family.


I'll have to give it some thought


----------



## StellasKnits

Perfection as usual!


----------



## belleflower

Gypsycream said:


> This pattern is dedicated to MzBarnz  And my thanks goes to her for her persistence, help and support throughout the whole design.
> 
> This pattern is for 5 puppies:
> 
> Cockapoodle
> Labrador
> Pug
> Sheepdog
> Yorkshire Terrier
> 
> That is brilliant. I think lots of people are going to love thisxx
> 
> The trick with this design is that the basic puppy parts are all the same, but for the ears and tails. These along with the yarn and colour choices defines the breed of the puppy.
> 
> Puppies sit at approximately 6 inches and are knitted flat and assembled.
> 
> This pack includes individual patterns for each puppy, no abbreviations, line for row directions and also includes a step by step guide full of photos to help you create your own special puppy.
> Some colour work is required for the faces of Pug and Yorkshire Terrier, this is only 4 rows and I have explained it very clearly.
> 
> Who wouldn't love a puppy of their own?
> 
> Available from: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/163283210/puppy-pack-pdf-instant-download?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puppy-pack-2
> 
> Price: $6.50/£4.00


----------



## MzBarnz

You can do it!!!!! Just get started!!! 


Gypsycream said:


> I'll have to give it some thought


----------



## Gypsycream

Behave MzBarnz


----------



## MzBarnz

Gypsycream said:


> Behave MzBarnz


 :roll: ;-) :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Swtthng

I love these patterns! We've had beautiful Labs in our family and I currently share the couch with two. I ordered the pattern and yellow yarn for Bailey. Also ordered chocolate yarn for Willie Wonka. Thank you.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oooo....!!! Can't wait to see those!!


Swtthng said:


> I love these patterns! We've had beautiful Labs in our family and I currently share the couch with two. I ordered the pattern and yellow yarn for Bailey. Also ordered chocolate yarn for Willie Wonka. Thank you.


----------



## Gypsycream

Swtthng said:


> I love these patterns! We've had beautiful Labs in our family and I currently share the couch with two. I ordered the pattern and yellow yarn for Bailey. Also ordered chocolate yarn for Willie Wonka. Thank you.


Aww thank you  Your labs sound lovely, just love their names. Now why do I fancy a Baileys and some chocolate lol!!

Looking forwards to seeing your labrador pups.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, Pat... after putting up with me, you NEED some Baileys and chocolate!!! LOL
Don't you think her labs will be gorgeous??? I still have to make a lab. I just can't knit fast enough!!! LOL


Gypsycream said:


> Aww thank you  Your labs sound lovely, just love their names. Now why do I fancy a Baileys and some chocolate lol!!
> 
> Looking forwards to seeing your labrador pups.


----------



## chris kelly

Pat, I can't tell you how much I love these little fellas. They need a kennel because I want to make them all. My Maxee will be doing his photo shoot tomorrow and then onto another one of your darlings. Not sure what yet. I might have to do... Ip, dip, sky's blue with the patterns. I love all of the puppies... but I do believe Cockerpoo is mine, as of course you know I'm not getting a real live mischievous, barking-type one now. Beautiful work from an amazing lady.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

How did I miss these cuties? Oh sooooooo cute and sweet!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww thank you


----------



## MzBarnz

hehehehehe..... I knew you couldn't resist!


Gypsycream said:


> I'll have to give it some thought


----------



## Dollychris

OMG such beautiful stunning work - I love every single one of the puppies. Any chance of a Black & White polish lowland Sheepdog pattern (I have 2 named Tilly and Saskia) and a rescue Dobe guinness. I think that the OES comes very close though and all are just beautiful. My daughter has a chrismas Fayre for our children's Hospice in December and these would be lovely items for the fayre of the children at the hospice.Thank you for sharing and are they really that easy?? Chris xx


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Chris, can't say I've ever seen a Polish Lowland Sheepdog, are they similar to the Bearded Collie? Perhaps you could play with the colours on the OES.

And yes they are fairly easy to do, I don't do hard lol! There is a step by step guide to help you put your puppy together included in the pattern, full of photos and tips


----------



## blackat99

Gypsycream said:


> Hello Chris, can't say I've ever seen a Polish Lowland Sheepdog, are they similar to the Bearded Collie? Perhaps you could play with the colours on the OES.
> 
> And yes they are fairly easy to do, I don't do hard lol! There is a step by step guide to help you put your puppy together included in the pattern, full of photos and tips


I agree. Pat's patterns are an easy knit and there is a step by step guide to assembling the critter.

The hardest bit is giving them away as they are so dear! Believe me!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AriannaH13

[No message]


----------

